# Heater for my 29gal tank



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi every1 my tanks temp is dropping lower and lower as the winter is coming neerer so i deceided to get a heater for both my 29gal with guppies and danios and the 16gal with my angel fish, but i have no idea witch heater to buy or how to install it without causing harm to the fish. Any advice would be appeciated.*c/p*


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's hard to comment, as you are in South Africa, and I expect a lot of equipment you would buy would have different brand names than what you would find where I am. Odds are the same transnational corporation will sell them, but very often under different brands.
If you could say what is available, then you could probably get more constructive feedback.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You will want somewhere between a 100 and 150 watt. As Navigator said, I cant say what brands you have available but here jager, hydor, fluval are all respected brand names.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You want a heater that is adjustable so you can set it at the heat you want, not a fixed one.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here in the USA I always use 2 heaters, with each 1/2 the required wattage, in a large tank. I feel it gives better and more uniform heating when it gets cold and doesn't cook the fish when a heater gets stuck (often happens to old heaters). I like to use 50 watts per 10G. In your setup I would use two 75 watt heaters. Remember that Guppies and Danios don't need a lot of heat, 68-72F is fine. Angels do, however, need a higher temp (78-82).


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> Here in the USA I always use 2 heaters, with each 1/2 the required wattage, in a large tank. (78-82).


I do the same even in both large and small tanks. I agree it is much safer as heaters usually get stuck on or off when they break. A heater of high wattage that is stuck on can kill fish pretty quickly.


----------

